# some live rock dealers



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

anyone know where to find a good deal on liverock,preferably fiji liverock?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to buy from OceanHomesetc. but the prices have gone up a bit. Most online retailers are set at $4 a lb plus shipping. Shipping can get expensive fast. Your best bet? Go to your LFS and ask them what kind of deal they will make on unopened 88lb boxes. Essentially that's how they ship them to beat UPS regs. My LFS's around here will typically sell for $3.50-4.50 a lb when you order "boxes". You don't know what is inside until you open it. Basically the shop makes about 50 cents a lb to make the order for you. They save money by not having to add the rock to a tank and store it for a few weeks. The shops make a quick $40 on the box and do no work to get it, they group it in with the order and get better shipping prices. This allows them t bring in more rock at once and since they don't have to store it, they make their money right away. See if your LFS will match.


----------

